# Video of Guy experiencing Hell



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Mcren said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > SistA HazeL said:
> ...


Continue this topic here.

So Mcren, if this happened to you, and you really believed it..what if you really believed it to be true and you didnt think you were crazy and people locked you up?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I had the same/diff sort of experience like the guy on the video, Jesse but can't exactly put it into words. 
All I know is that after that experience, I isolated myself from everything for more than 6 months.

Keep asking me questions and I'll open more up.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't think the guy is lying at all, he really believes what happened to him happened to him. But I do believe it was a psychotic episode. I don't think he should be locked up for having one psychotic episode - he isn't psychotic anymore, just reacting to what happened in a psychotic episode.

If I personally knew him I would suggest talking to someone because as with any psychotic episode it is not healthy to believe it actually happened - he needs to prepare himself incase he has further incidents.

I don't think there is anything anti-religious about not believing this guy. Why on earth would God send a guy to hell for 23 minutes? Even if you believe in God and Hell, you have to be dead to go to hell, I really doubt Hell is anything like what he explained it being, and the incident really doesn't make any sense.

I don't think questioning people who claim they have experiences like this is anything anti-religious at all. A great deal of psychotic episodes involve religion, and most people after having therapy can conclude that their experience indeed did not happen.

I don't necessarily deny the existence of God - I just think its one of about a billion possibilities. Yet even if God does exist, I wouldn't for a second believe anything like this.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> I don't think the guy is lying at all, he really believes what happened to him happened to him. But I do believe it was a psychotic episode. I don't think he should be locked up for having one psychotic episode - he isn't psychotic anymore, just reacting to what happened in a psychotic episode.
> 
> If I personally knew him I would suggest talking to someone because as with any psychotic episode it is not healthy to believe it actually happened - he needs to prepare himself incase he has further incidents.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with everything you said here. The had a psychotic episode. He didn't go to hell.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

God did send him to hell to warn us that hell is real. I'm reading his book right now. 
I guess you can ask him whether he is psychotic or not.

You can go to his Ministry website. 
http://www.soulchoiceministries.org/index.html

There's an FAQ section there too.



Matt210 said:


> I don't think the guy is lying at all, he really believes what happened to him happened to him. But I do believe it was a psychotic episode. I don't think he should be locked up for having one psychotic episode - he isn't psychotic anymore, just reacting to what happened in a psychotic episode.
> 
> If I personally knew him I would suggest talking to someone because as with any psychotic episode it is not healthy to believe it actually happened - he needs to prepare himself incase he has further incidents.
> 
> ...


Then I must be psychotic!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

*When I had my nightmare in 2002, I could see and sense fire in my room... i could feel Satan and his demons tormenting me and dragging me to hell... they were all saying that I belong there and stuff that I don't deserve to live etc. it was horrible very horrible!!!

My depression and anxiety got worse after what happened... I didn't even want to get out of the house fearing that I would ruin someone's life. I lost my sense of identity, emotion, feeling... basically I was De-personalized. Towards the end of the year, I was at a crossroads... choose whether to kill myself or keep living. I chose to keep living.*

What I experienced is real!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry Hazel, but God doesn't send people to hell like that. Show me Bible that says he does.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Jesse, Hell wasn't prepared for us humans!! It was only prepared for Satan and his demons because they rejected God. 
Unfortunately those who also choose to reject God send themselves to hell. God would never intend to send us to hell because He loves us!!

Have a read of this article, it explains more of Lucifer's downfall and Hell. 
http://www.tedmontgomery.com/bblovrvw/C_7a.html

Where to find Scripture of Lucifer's Downfall: Isaiah 14.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That's fine, but it doesn't say that God sends people to hell for a moment so they get a taste of it and know it's real.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> That's fine, but it doesn't say that God sends people to hell for a moment so they get a taste of it and know it's real.


Conjurus, have u read anything I've written? the one in Bold?

I know of heaps of people who had the same experience as that man.

Why don't you contact him and tell him what you thought of the video?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

You can call me Jesse, Hazel 

I did read that. Hazel, I'm sorry you experienced something like that, but I just can't find scriptural support that would suggest God would do that. You said you had a nightmare. Nightmares can seem very real Hazel. God would never allow that to happen to a Christian.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Look what about if I do some research for you?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Hazel,

I would never want to start an argument with you about what happened. I will never be able to prove to you that what you say happened didn't happen, just like you will never be able to prove to us that what you say happen did happen. It's a lose-lose situation and whether you went to hell or you had a nightmare it sounds like you had a horrifying experience that I would never want to have.

If you believe you went to hell that's fine - but you seem like a really awesome person and if God exists I couldn't see him doing this to you! Have you ever done any research on hypnagogic hallucinations? If you are open to considering alternate possibilities of what happened to you, you could look into these. They happen in transition from sleeping to wakefulness and are often horrifyingly real. Another connection: a lot of them are about religion. Just google hypnagogic hallucinations and devil or satan or hell and i'm sure you'll find some stories.

Either way it sounds terrifying and its something I hope doesn't happen to me.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Have you ever done any research on hypnagogic hallucinations? If you are open to considering alternate possibilities of what happened to you, you could look into these. They happen in transition from sleeping to wakefulness and are often horrifyingly real.


I agree with Matt on everything here. I just wanted to tell you I've had hypnagogic hallucinations all my life, and they make you feel normal and awake, but your surroundings are totally different. I can sometimes "be" in another room/place for something that seems like a long time but is prob just seconds, and it very often involves very scary stuff like snakes/dead people/aliens etc..

I've experienced "visiting" my boyfriend at work as I slept though, and remembering everything I saw and heard and having him verifying everything when he got home and I told him.. THAT I really can't explain.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

How come christians think big dudes with reptile features and fire is so scary? This life is full of horrors that far exceeds that kind of childish nightmares.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Conjurus, have u read anything I've written? the one in Bold?
> 
> I know of heaps of people who had the same experience as that man.


Ok, me again. Just wanted to say that people have experienced these types of hallucinations all through the history, and they will always reflect your beliefs. People have been convinced they were werewolves, or vampires, or as you talk about, in hell to learn a lesson. In recent times it's been alien abduction. Please people... Hell? :roll:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> Look what about if I do some research for you?


Hazel I'm not trying to debate you, I was really just trying to comfort you. Whatever happened to you really sounds traumatic and I was trying to console you by telling you God wouldn't do that to you. (Which I believe he would not.) But if you really believe that I won't try to change your mind, but I sure wish you well in recovering from the event. <3


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> *When I had my nightmare in 2002, I could see and sense fire in my room... i could feel Satan and his demons tormenting me and dragging me to hell... they were all saying that I belong there and stuff that I don't deserve to live etc. it was horrible very horrible!!!
> 
> My depression and anxiety got worse after what happened... I didn't even want to get out of the house fearing that I would ruin someone's life. I lost my sense of identity, emotion, feeling... basically I was De-personalized. Towards the end of the year, I was at a crossroads... choose whether to kill myself or keep living. I chose to keep living.*
> 
> What I experienced is real!!


Sounds awful Hazel. I'm not going to doubt your experience but could it have been a part of the depression, you say your depression got worse afterwards so maybe the preexisting depression caused it? I don't think you can separate religious/spiritual experience from psychological experience. For example take people who have had near death/bardo experiences..myself included...they each experience it differently, that doesn't invalidate their experience because we all live and experience life differently. So different people according to their different beliefs experience their religious experiences differently partly because of their different faiths and their psychological processes....our minds process the experience in a way that WE will understand. So Hazels experience was real and genuine to her and that is what matters-it doesn't matter what we think, what's more important is what we learn from our experiences and how we use it in our lives. I don't think there is an external God who would send us to hell....I do think we can put ourselves in "hell" through our choices, lifestyles...etc..and experience it through our psychological processes. Also Hazel, in your past did someone make you feel guilty or like a bad person and it stayed with you? Alot of things could have caused your experience...you believing you're a bad person for one...


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > *When I had my nightmare in 2002, I could see and sense fire in my room... i could feel Satan and his demons tormenting me and dragging me to hell... they were all saying that I belong there and stuff that I don't deserve to live etc. it was horrible very horrible!!!
> ...


My psychologist reckons the nightmare I had was just a symbolism of a serieds of events that lead to that nightmare and he explained to me that there are people who have dreams/nightmares that seem real. He also reckons I have Dysthymia Disorder (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dysthymia)... believing I'm a bad person etc... is part of the Dysthymia. I'm yet to be referred to the Psychiatrist for a proper diagnosis.

I like my psychologist... he's doing a good job so far. Pity the sessions are 1 hour coz I always have lots to share. oh well.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Hi haze, that would make sence, dysthymia would effect all areas of your life. Despite feeling like a bad person, you know you're really not right? You're a beautiful person. Wishing you healing. And thanks for sharing your experience, guessing it wasn't easy.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Why on earth would God send a guy to hell for 23 minutes?


He said that Jesus told him why at the end. "because even some of my own people don't believe Hell is a real place". In my opinion, I believe God can do anything, including showing someone hell without them having to die. I believe God showed him that so he could come back and tell people that it is a real place, and that he dosent want anyone to go there. I dont believe however, that someone with no history of any psychiatric problems whatsoever, can just randomly have one extreme psychotic episode, and then not have them again. And if they were hallucinations, they were prolly the most vivid hallucinations ive ever heard of. I just dont think that a normal everyday person, just randomly has an experience like that. And what about when he came back into his body and started feeling the terror from what he remembered, and asks his wife to pray that God would remove the terror from his mind, she does, and it instantly dissapears? How could you logically explain that?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would God send a guy to hell for 23 minutes?
> ...


Or he could be lying.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

You can't know for sure what this persons psychological history is, or what his motivation for telling about his "experience" was. 
And if God wanted to teach us to be good and not sin, why do it through fear? Why not show us how beautiful life could be, and what a great place this ball of dirt we're all stuck on could become, if we all tried a little harder? It just doesn't make any sense to me, but then again, I'm not a christian.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

If Christians did a little research they would learn that the words Devil, Damien and Demon were all derived from greek and were not originally evil.....All of these words originated from Paganism which Christianity ripped off and completely twisted. The original devil, the real Devil is/was a protective nature Spirit that every person has....a bit like the original guardian angel-Guardian Spirit. The term became twisted because these Spirits were thought to have great power...to divide and to deal out power, to share...which is what Devil means-to divide....Remember Christianity was the politics of that time and anyone seeking power was thought of as evil.......look what they did to us Witches or pagans(another word they twisted also) If you look on the walls of old churches some still have images and carvings of the Green man and other such Spirits and Pagan images, the church near me has some. Christianity took some really beautiful history and knowledge and lore and completely ruined it........Now who is evil. And people fell for it. As a pagan Buddhist and second generation witch....is it any wonder I get annoyed at Christianity.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt210 said:
> ...


Jesse, if you really thought that, you wouldnt have posted it in the first place, not to be mean.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

york said:


> You can't know for sure what this persons psychological history is, or what his motivation for telling about his "experience" was.
> And if God wanted to teach us to be good and not sin, why do it through fear? Why not show us how beautiful life could be, and what a great place this ball of dirt we're all stuck on could become, if we all tried a little harder? It just doesn't make any sense to me, but then again, I'm not a christian.


I dont think by showing him that, that God wanted to teach us too be "good" and not sin at all. After Jesus died, it became less about sin, because we all either do it or have done it. Before he came here and died, stealing one peice of gum from the store was enough to get you into hell because it would have made you a thief regardless of what you stole. (just one example by the way). Now its more about having a relationship with Christ, not how much you sin, thats what his forgiveness is for. Thats why God allowed him to see that, so he could come back and tell people that if you have Jesus in your heart, you wont go there.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> . After Jesus died, it became less about sin


That's total effing bullcrap, Christianity created the whole friggin concept of sin and gave millions of people fear and a guilt complex..and lord knows what other psychological issues.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Before he came here and died, stealing one peice of gum from the store was enough to get you into hell because it would have made you a thief regardless of what you stole.


[/quote]

What?! So lets say a child steals for the first time, as most kids do out of curiousity at least once, God is going to put a child in eternal fires of hell for that, a child who hasn't accepted Jesus as his "saviour" because a child's mind is still innocent and uncorrupted by chrisianity and such like dogma....? but oh no wait of course not because Jesus died so he wouldn't have too....SO WHY did he put that guy in hell, man-it makes no sense.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> If Christians did a little research they would learn that the words Devil, Damien and Demon were all derived from greek and were not originally evil.....All of these words originated from Paganism which Christianity ripped off and completely twisted. The original devil, the real Devil is/was a protective nature Spirit that every person has....a bit like the original guardian angel-Guardian Spirit. The term became twisted because these Spirits were thought to have great power...to divide and to deal out power, to share...which is what Devil means-to divide....Remember Christianity was the politics of that time and anyone seeking power was thought of as evil.......look what they did to us Witches or pagans(another word they twisted also) If you look on the walls of old churches some still have images and carvings of the Green man and other such Spirits and Pagan images, the church near me has some. Christianity took some really beautiful history and knowledge and lore and completely ruined it........Now who is evil. And people fell for it. As a pagan Buddhist and second generation witch....is it any wonder I get annoyed at Christianity.


you said one time that you had a "relationship" with Christ. What did you mean by that? because it must be some other christ that you are talking about because if you are a pagan buddhist witch, which i dont even think i want to know what that means, and both paganism and witchcraft are both things that were forbidden in the Bible, not by the "religious" witch burners, I dont think i ever saw where Moses or King David or anyone else who wrote the books of the Bible did things like that to anyone, but by God himself. Even the commandment, you shall have no other Gods before me, (hence the buddhist thing). You cant be talking about the Christ of the Bible, thats not to say that he dosent love you. So what did you mean by that?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > york said:
> ...


If you watched the video, the guy CLEARLY said that he saw NO children in hell! :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > . After Jesus died, it became less about sin
> ...


Then you dont know what Christianity is about at all and I think you are very very confused and deceived.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> you said one time that you had a "relationship" with Christ. What did you mean by that? because it must be some other christ that you are talking about because if you are a pagan buddhist witch, which i dont even think i want to know what that means, and both paganism and witchcraft are both things that were forbidden in the Bible, not by the "religious" witch burners, I dont think i ever saw where Moses or King David or anyone else who wrote the books of the Bible did things like that to anyone, but by God himself. Even the commandment, you shall have no other Gods before me, (hence the buddhist thing). You cant be talking about the Christ of the Bible, thats not to say that he dosent love you. So what did you mean by that?


Of course you don't want to know what it means, because you are an ignorant pompous judgemental...whatever.. and you don't think for yourself. It is the same Christ. Other faiths follow Christ, you know, but not the bible and most of us have enough discernment and wisdom and common sense to see what is truth and what is neurotic. God didn't burn witches or hang them or ban them....Did you know Christians hung pregnant woman from trees until they died if they thought they were witches, if they found parsley growing in a womans back garden because she was the healer of the village.....The word witch was simply given to any woman who was spiritual and had psychic ability and was a healer....because Christianity wanted rule and to achieve this it had to gain the peoples respect and take it away from those woman. Whatever man...you hate witches, hate homosexuals because God tells to you, whatever....full of shit.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > eduEDU1 said:
> ...


No, that's what your problem is. Your sucking Satans balls and you can't even see it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > york said:
> ...


Just wanted to point out that it wasn't me saying what is in this quote...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Sorry York, I realised it was edu, who else... but didn't quote properly, I edited.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Even the commandment, you shall have no other Gods before me, (hence the buddhist thing).


Don't even go there.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > you said one time that you had a "relationship" with Christ. What did you mean by that? because it must be some other christ that you are talking about because if you are a pagan buddhist witch, which i dont even think i want to know what that means, and both paganism and witchcraft are both things that were forbidden in the Bible, not by the "religious" witch burners, I dont think i ever saw where Moses or King David or anyone else who wrote the books of the Bible did things like that to anyone, but by God himself. Even the commandment, you shall have no other Gods before me, (hence the buddhist thing). You cant be talking about the Christ of the Bible, thats not to say that he dosent love you. So what did you mean by that?
> ...


I DO NOT HATE ANYONE!!! I love everyone, including you regardless of what you call me. Did I say that your beliefs were full of shit? NO. I said that it contradicts what is in the Bible, thats all. Why do you feel that it is neccesary to call me names when ive not done the same to you? And the "christians" that did those horrible things, werent Christians at all, keep in mind that I dont know where you got that from cause I dont think it was in the Bible. I do recall however Christians being tortured in the Roman Collesium for hundreds of years and fed to lions and such, just for being followers of Christ. And know offense but you do not have a relationship with Christ, sorry to tell you that, but that is another thing you are decieved about.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > eduEDU1 said:
> ...


i dont think anyone has any right to tell anyone that ever.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

york said:


> > Even the commandment, you shall have no other Gods before me, (hence the buddhist thing).
> 
> 
> Don't even go there.


Ill go where I wish, just like you guys do. You dont have rights that I dont have, so if you can state whatever you want, then so can I.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> i dont think anyone has any right to tell anyone that ever.


you cant follow other Gods and Christ at the same time. Christ even said that. So I dont know where Lynsey gets the idea that she can, thats all im saying.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Who are you to tell anyone that they don't have a relationship with Christ?? Do you have Christs personal phonebook or something? You are going on about who's a Christian and who is not, and take out of the Bible whatever suits your purpose (like every Christian I've ever met).
I personally will call you a holier-than-thou ignorant, and not being a Christian, I will never get punished for stating this.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> I DO NOT HATE ANYONE!!! I love everyone, including you regardless of what you call me. Did I say that your beliefs were full of shit? NO. I said that it contradicts what is in the Bible, thats all. Why do you feel that it is neccesary to call me names when ive not done the same to you? And the "christians" that did those horrible things, werent Christians at all, keep in mind that I dont know where you got that from cause I dont think it was in the Bible. I do recall however Christians being tortured in the Roman Collesium for hundreds of years and fed to lions and such, just for being followers of Christ. And know offense but you do not have a relationship with Christ, sorry to tell you that, but that is another thing you are decieved about.





eduEDU1 said:


> Then you dont know what Christianity is about at all and I think you are very very confused and deceived.


Every time someone says anything against Christianity Edu for the sake of debate, not against you personally, YOU take it to a personal level time and time again and I am sick of it and I won't put up with it. Did you know there are people here suffering from Dp.d because they were confused about their sexuality, because they came out and got a negative reaction, because they are scared they are going to hell because they're gay and have Dp.d.....

Think what you like..about me or about whoever.. but Keep your personal opinions about people to yourself or just eff off. I was simply giving you a taste of your own medicine, suck it up.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

And read up a bit on Buddhism, won't you.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think anyone has any right to tell anyone that ever.
> ...


Again, that's just your personal opinion Edu, Christ obviously says otherwise because people can and do follow Christ while not being a Christian, some are islam some are Buddhist...Christ was not a Christian himself.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Thats right, gang up on the Christian guy.  haha, i should have seen it coming anyway. thats the way its always been. Jesus did say "if they hate you, remember, they hated me first", and its true, I cant believe I didnt see it coming. Good luck with whatever you guys believe. peace and love. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Oh don't pull the sympathy card..Yeah it's happening because Jesus said it would NOT because you're being personal and arrogant....and are obviously exempt from taking any personal responsibility for your actions because you're Christian...it's Gods fault or Jesus or Satan's..or Adam's lol.... God loves you, be happy...


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

actually...well you probably don't know of him but there was a guy on here named vinci/copeful who was the extreme opposite of christian and we all "ganged up" on him too because he was intolerant of everybody elses views and thought he was the only one that knew "truth".


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Oh don't pull the sympathy card..Yeah it's happening because Jesus said it would NOT because you're being personal and arrogant....and are obviously exempt from taking any personal responsibility for your actions because you're Christian...it's Gods fault or Jesus or Satan's..or Adam's lol.... God loves you, be happy...


why is it that when someone tells you the truth, you get angry and insult the person? im not arrogant at all nor was I intentionally being personal. Im not vain towords myself at all, I see myself a sinner just like everyone else, but i know that i can be forgiven so i dont beat myself up about it. And im do not have a Holier-than-thow attitude at all york. I just believe every word that came out of Jesus' mouth because I believe he was the son of God and the only God. How does that make me arrogant? Im cool with whatever you believe, its your choice to make, not mine. Im just sharing with you what I believe, nothing more. I believe there is a satan who decieves people and tries to ruin there lives with lies, I believe there is a literal hell, I believe that all people have to do to enter heaven is follow Jesus and Jesus alone. That is what he said and I believe it. I dont follow any other Gods except him because he said it is idolatry, and I believe him. I believe every word of the Bible and I believe God shows different people things for different reasons when and if he chooses too. I believe God loves me and every other human being on this planet with love that we couldnt grasp as humans. Im not holy at all, only he is. To call myself holy would be an insult to him so I dont do that. I see myself as a humble sinner who couldnt take one breath if he had not given it to me. If that makes me arrogant, then I guess im the most arrogant person alive and I am proud of it. :!:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> actually...well you probably don't know of him but there was a guy on here named vinci/copeful who was the extreme opposite of christian and we all "ganged up" on him too because he was intolerant of everybody elses views and thought he was the only one that knew "truth".


A loving person wouldnt "gang up" on anybody regardless of what they said or believed. their comebacks would be those of love, not those of anger. and yes I saw that thread.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Excuse me, but you called me "deceived and confused" and said that I do not have a relationship with Christ because I'm a second generation witch Pagan Buddhist, in this thread-which is a personal opinion, and you insulted every homosexual on the forum long before I ever insulted you. I am not angry Edu, I just don't tolerate people being personal towards others, I never have and never will and I will always speak up.

For instance, fair enough your religion teaches that homosexuality is wrong and you believe that to be correct, but you must have an ounce of personal compassion and common sense in you to realise that sometimes it's best to just not say some things Edu. I also don't think anything you are telling me is the truth, and you don't fool me, I can sense your own anger in your replies Edu.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > actually...well you probably don't know of him but there was a guy on here named vinci/copeful who was the extreme opposite of christian and we all "ganged up" on him too because he was intolerant of everybody elses views and thought he was the only one that knew "truth".
> ...


The point I think Peachy was making is that you used the fact that you're a Christian to explain our reaction towards you, obviously what she said discredited that point. It has nothing to do with you being a Christian. Your hypocrisy doesn't work on me either.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Your hypocrisy doesn't work on me either.


How have i been hypocritical? If i have, it wasnt intentional at all, so please forgive me, im sorry. Every since ive been saved, everything in me has changed, and I just have this overwhelming urge to tell people about Jesus, thats all. And this is coming from a former non-believer in God. Its something in my spirit that just pushes me to talk about Jesus, I cant explain it. And for the sake of debate, when I said you were decieved, I was trying to say that satan has power but not on the same level as God's. I was simply saying that I think satan has given you some experiences to decieve you into not being able to see the truth. Most of you see God as this vicious dictator who sits up in heaven and if you say a curse word, your damned for eternity, and that is the opposite of what he is. And I was only trying to share Christ with you thats all. I have no anger at all actually, in fact im very chill right now.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> when I said you were decieved, I was trying to say that satan has power but not on the same level as God's. I was simply saying that I think satan has given you some experiences to decieve you into not being able to see the truth.


Edu, you are insulting again....give up man....Hands you a bigger spade... :roll: When I said I wasn't angry with you, it was true, however I do think you're the most annoying person I've ever spoken too...You're on some Holy EGOTRIP Satan is deceiving you...  but don't worry God will humble you....... :arrow:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that's why "ganged up" was in quotes. loving people do stupid things all the time. like saying hurtful things to people when they see an injustice. it's human nature to fight back when we see a single person discrediting everybody elses perspectives in a disrespectful way...so no...no one is purposefully ganging up on anybody. but just try to remember that the reason you are feeling "ganged up" on probably has nothing to do with your belief of christianity and more with the way you have insulted or been intolerant of other people's viewpoints. just like vinci.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Your hypocrisy doesn't work on me either.
> ...


i'm glad that you feel that overwhelming urge to tell people about jesus. it's great to be passionate about something and teach people through that. but.... becoming a know-it-all jerkwad doesn't do much for anybody. personally, i have this bad habit of not believing any of the words that come out of people's mouths when they have been insulting, "all-knowing", and bitchy. being a jerk is like the number one thing that is sure to discredit EVERYTHING you want us to believe in alongside you.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > when I said you were decieved, I was trying to say that satan has power but not on the same level as God's. I was simply saying that I think satan has given you some experiences to decieve you into not being able to see the truth.
> ...


I just told my mother about this debate and what to do, and she told me to end the debate because there is a passage in the Bible that says its better not to go into endless debates as these debates will not change yours or my beliefs, and here it is. This is Paul writing to Timothy, his protojue
1st Timothy 3-11
"As I urged you when I went into Macedoia, remain in Ephesus that you may charge some that they teach no other doctrine, nor give heed to fables and endless genealogies, which cause disputes rather than Godly edification which is in faith. Now the purpose of the commandment is love from a pure heart, from a good conscience, and from sincere faith, from which some, having strayed, have turned aside to idle talk, desiring to be teachers of the law, understanding neither what they say nor the things which they affirm. But we know the law is good if one uses it lawfully, knowing this: that the law is not made for a righteous person, but for the lawless and insubordinate, for the ungodly and for sinners, for the unholy and profane, for murderers of fathers and murderers of mothers, for manslayers, for fornicators, for *********, for kidnappers, for liars, for perjurers, and if there is any other thing that is contrary to sound doctrine, according to the glorious gospel of the blessed God which was committed to my trust."


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


I openly stated that I was not trying to be arrogant or allknowing, because im not. it is out of the love for other people that I say these things. I guess since im only 19 and have not been saved but 3 years, im not really sure how to say things right. but again I apologize for coming off insulting or with a holier than thow attitude. that is not how i intended it to sound. All i can do is ask you to forgive me for sounding that way.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Jesse, if you really thought that, you wouldnt have posted it in the first place, not to be mean.


No I just thought of it as a possibility.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

The day I partake in the < Spirituality (God, Religions, New Age, etc.) Debate section is the day I'll enter Hell.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lololol


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Most of you see God as this vicious dictator who sits up in heaven and if you say a curse word, your damned for eternity, and that is the opposite of what he is. And I was only trying to share Christ with you thats all. I have no anger at all actually, in fact im very chill right now.


See that's the problem here. Christians think non Christians just have "god" all wrong and that if it is just explained right we will come running saying, "I see the light!". When that is NOT it at all. At least for me. For me the idea of God could be a good one but HUMANS have twisted it, changed it, used it, etc, etc for their whims. Sure it's easy to look BACK and say "well those witch trial people weren't 'real' Christians of course! The people that used the bible to support slavery weren't 'real' Christians." Hindsight is 20/20.

What's to say in ____ years (however long it takes for Gays to be treated equally) people won't be saying the SAME EXACT THING about all the Christians today persecuting Gays? Well, those that persecuted gays weren't "real" christians. Ant that makes everything the christians did ok... that one statement? No!

No, its not God that scares me. Its humans that use blind faith to influence the minds of others. And I will NEVER be a part of it. I don't care how cushy and awesome heaven is. I'm a good person. I don't need some afterlife reward to be a good person. I don't need the fear of eternal flames to be a good person. I just do it because it the right thing to do. And if God wants to send met to hell because I don't boost his ego by believing in him. So be it. But I don't believe in THAT God. And I don't see why anyone does.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

As far as the original topic. Religion aside, that guy in the video is a liar. And a terrible liar at that. And I'm not saying this because I'm not religious. I was a psych major, I read A LOT, I'm knowledgeable on how the brain works, have friends who have had vivid hallucinations, and I know experiences like this DO happen. As some of you here have attested to. I don't discredit all stories. Just his. He's using it to his advantage. Christianity that high up (media coverage, books, etc, etc) is in most cases (not all) simply business. He gets all this attention, supporters, books sold. Much like that guy who claims he's the second coming (as seen in Religulous). 100,000 followers and he is a HORRIBLE liar. I don't get how bad liars can con so many people?

Am I the only one that can see that the hell guy is OBVIOUSLY lying? I don't believe that he believes it. Not a chance. He's not even a good story teller, its not even a believable made up story, let alone a real one.

Again, I believe there are people that have experienced similar things to what he is claiming. But not him. And not his wife either. Probably not the guy that jumped in on the story either, but I'm not sure about him.

This isn't a psychotic episode. It's just a con.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Lol kenny. Bloody good post hereiseverywhere. Full moon, work to do... Who else is gonna stir my cauldron and merrily sing "Satan, praise thee satan" naked in wild abandon.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse, if you really thought that, you wouldnt have posted it in the first place, not to be mean.
> ...


thats cool to man. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

I wish all of you guys the best in your spiritual paths, but im not debating like this anymore. Its tiring and I was not aware of the passage in the Bible about debating these things endlessly. It dosent do anything but get people mad at each other and cause disputes. And I have no desire to make foes on here regardless of what anyone believes. I hope we can all still be friends. And sorry again if I sounded like a jerk or whatever. Best of luck to you. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I like to touch myself. In the naughty place. It's very religious. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go to church. By which I mean log onto www.chubbysquirtingslutswithautomaticweapons.com

Good day.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Brain Candy said:


> I like to touch myself. In the naughty place. It's very religious. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go to church. By which I mean log onto http://www.chubbysquirtingslutswithautomaticweapons.com
> 
> Good day.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF?!!!!! this dude is hilarious!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

:evil:  :evil:


----------



## Oggy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

regardless of people's views, the video was very disturbing lol :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

......................................WOW. Notice how this guy took crap he read out of the bible and made up an elaborate story? Not only did God take him to hell in a dream "Num 12:6 And he said, Hear now my words: If there be a prophet among you, I the LORD will make myself known unto him in a vision, and will speak unto him in a dream", he had exact measurements and proof of what he saw, which he also sighted from bible scriptures. These people must be penacostal. They are all into thinking they can exercise demons out of people and rolling around on the floor screaming and burning tarrot cards and "bad" music and hearing the demons screaming as they are being destroyed.....................

Mark 13:22 For false Christs and false prophets shall rise, and shall show signs and wonders, to seduce, if it were possible, even the elect.
Mat 24:11 And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.
Mat 24:12 And because iniquity [lawlessness] shall abound, the love of many shall wax cold.
Mat 7:15 Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.
Mat 7:16 Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles?
Mat 7:17 Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit.
Mat 7:18 A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit.
Mat 7:19 Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.
Mat 7:20 Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.
Mat 7:21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
Mat 7:22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
Mat 7:23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity [lawlessness].


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Conjurus said:


> Sorry Hazel, but God doesn't send people to hell like that. Show me Bible that says he does.


God can do anything, he isnt limited to what the bible says, thats just religion trying to put him in a box...God is supernatural and wants us to believe that..I think in this case he did it to warn others of the consequences of hell...


----------

